# Fedor  vs Sylvia



## ppko (Jul 9, 2008)

Who wins I am picking Fedor sorry to me there isnt anyone out there yet that can beat him, also who else is on this card does anyone know


----------



## allenjp (Jul 9, 2008)

I dunno, the Fedor fight alone makes it worth it to me. Tim Sylvia is a great opponent for him. It's gonna be a great fight. I think Fedor will win though...


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2008)

Fedor should win but one never knows do we.


----------



## allenjp (Jul 9, 2008)

Nope. that's why they fight the fight...


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 9, 2008)

I say SIlva.  I can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## allenjp (Jul 9, 2008)

> I say *SIlva*. I can't wait to see what happens.


 
Uhh...you mean Sylvia, right? Silva is in a different fight...


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jul 9, 2008)

Though I feel Fedor is the superior fighter, I have given up trying to predict MMA fights. I used to be one of the many who believed that when the PRIDE elite fighters came over to the UFC they would dominate, but that just hasn't really panned out. Let's face it, Forrest has beaten Shogun and Rampage. What's next? 

P.S. In fairness to FG, he has improved quite a bit and has become a thinking fighter with a strategy rather than a "banger".


----------



## Pacificshore (Jul 9, 2008)

I've seen Sylvia fight, win the UFC Heavywt title, lose the title, fight again, and yet am still not impressed by him.  Granted he's in the octagon fighting, but he's just not that exciting a fighter.  I predict Fedor will win this one.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that was quick.  Seventeen seconds!


----------



## Pacificshore (Jul 20, 2008)

That was a good quick fight


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 20, 2008)

Official time was 36 seconds.

I thought Fedor would win, but damn, that wasn't even close.  

I really want to see Fedor routinely active again.  The man's an incredible fighter.


----------



## ppko (Jul 20, 2008)

IMHO there isnt a better fighter pound for pound than Fedor the worst *** kicking of the night belonged to him, I give my props to Sylvia for stepping in the ring with Fedor but the man is just that the Man


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 20, 2008)

agreed  he is the Man and I am not sure who can beat him at this time if anyone


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 21, 2008)

The only way I could see someone beating him is by a cut (his one defeat was from a cut stoppage).  

But just getting the cut would be difficult.  He's out grappled Nogueira (best HWY submission guy out there), he's stood toe to toe with Crocop and gotten the better of him.  he's submitted some umbelievable big and strong guys.  

Unless he loses his drive and just quits training, he's going to be the top of the HWY's for teh forseeable future.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 21, 2008)

Sylvia should retire after that embarrassing loss. lol


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kwan Jang said:


> Though I feel Fedor is the superior fighter, I have given up trying to predict MMA fights. I used to be one of the many who believed that when the PRIDE elite fighters came over to the UFC they would dominate, but that just hasn't really panned out. Let's face it, Forrest has beaten Shogun and Rampage. What's next?


 
I think part of it is the strategy of using the octagon vs. the ring.  You are able to do different things and employ other tactics in the octagon that you can't do in a ring.  Also, there are minor rule changes that these guys have to adjust to.  If all your time has been spent fighting under certain rules and a certain environment you are going to make some adjustments that they other guy is going to have the advantage over.

I knew Fedor would win, Sylvia is not that great a fighter against someone who is highly skilled.  His only strength is his size and reach, everytime a fighter has known how to bypass that he has lost.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 22, 2008)

Skpotamus said:


> The only way I could see someone beating him is by a cut (his one defeat was from a cut stoppage).
> 
> But just getting the cut would be difficult.  He's out grappled Nogueira (best HWY submission guy out there), he's stood toe to toe with Crocop and gotten the better of him.  he's submitted some umbelievable big and strong guys.
> 
> Unless he loses his drive and just quits training, he's going to be the top of the HWY's for teh forseeable future.


 Yep.....and he's just 31 years old......he's just hitting his PRIME!


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2008)

any links to the fight?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 12, 2008)

Marvin said:


> any links to the fight?



Marvin look on Daily Motion they are a youtube place out of Europe that cares very little for copyright law.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 12, 2008)

Here you go Marvin.

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...o/x67bzc_fedor-emelianenko-vs-timsylvia_sport


----------

